# Another Maltese Girl needs Rescue



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just received this morning, a female Maltese in need of rescue in Temple TX.

Is there anyone out there closer to Temple; I believe this is close to Dallas area.

Adopt a Pet :: JULIE - Temple, TX - Maltese


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope she finds a home quickly,she looks like a doll.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a sweet face she has. Awwww......


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*This little girl is purebreed and is spayed already was she a owner surrender??*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Just received this morning, a female Maltese in need of rescue in Temple TX.
> 
> Is there anyone out there closer to Temple; I believe this is close to Dallas area.
> 
> Adopt a Pet :: JULIE - Temple, TX - Maltese


 
Oh dear God, another sweetheart.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> *This little girl is purebreed and is spayed already was she a owner surrender??*


I don't know, just the info on the email received. I wish someone could help her unless the general public comes thru. I've notified people in the past about Maltese needing a home and before long, they are usually no longer available....I take that as being adopted.

It seems to be so many now days, I'm thinking because of the lousy economy, just hard to save them all.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

It says "Pets can only be held for a short time" ...oh that's lovely.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, that phrase scares me, too.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*I emailed the shelter to see if Julie was still available since houston is only about 3/4 hours away I was willing to make that little drive. Well they emailed me back and said she has been* ADOPTED:chili::chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, Becky, that's great news. Thanks for letting us know....whew...I feel better now.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We _desperately_ needed some good news after Noelle's loss. Thank you SO much for that, Becky!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ME too, after reading about Noelle and still crying,this was good news.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

great news another one is safe.......... 

and as FYI, owner surrenders will be the first killed when the shelters need room...........really makes sense, to kill to make room for more????


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

An abominable irony, Debi. And yet.......the need for more room and board is greater than the number of people able/willing to help, apparently. So sad.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, so much need, so sad............


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad she has found a home already. I was thinking I might need to take a drive to Temple.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you God!!!!!!!!!! I must have missed about Noelle . But thank God for this little girl. Scared to ask about Noelle. 

Bless this sweet baby that was adopted <3


----------

